# MacBook Air qui surchauffe en virtualisation



## Master98 (14 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je roule Windows 10 avec Virtualbox sur mon MacBook Air car mes logiciels pour le trading boursier ne fonctionnent que sur Windows.  Je remarque que mon MacBook Air surchauffe lorsque mes logiciels boursiers sont utilisés sous Windows.  Est-ce qu'il y a un risque d'endommager le MacBook en raison de la surchauffe?  Avez-vous des suggestions à me proposer pour améliorer la situation?  

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## subsole (14 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour
Bien gagner sur la bourse, et acheter un iMac avec de la RAM.
je suis dehors


----------

